# Getting line to spool evenly



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Daiwa Aird reel that is probably 4 years old and I’ve never really been able to get the line to go on the spool evenly. Today was especially frustrating because I had to sit and fix rats nests of loops 4 times. When I got home I ran the line down the street and cranked it all the way in with some tension on it but it still isn’t even. Is there an adjustment I can make?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Add a small washer under spool to raise it slightly and it should spool more evenly.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Went to cast the rocks for walleye in Cleveland, tied my lure, and somehow it seems the line managed to get under everything else on the spool. Don't know how it managed that since I thru spoons the week before just fine. I feel your frustration. The other rod I brought the knots were breaking. Same story, a week prior I tied knots just fine. I spent half hour messing with lines and couldn't fish. Drove home. Good luck!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

If you have kept any old reels for parts you may be able to get thin washer from it that could fit.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

matticito said:


> Went to cast the rocks for walleye in Cleveland, tied my lure, and somehow it seems the line managed to get under everything else on the spool. Don't know how it managed that since I thru spoons the week before just fine. I feel your frustration. The other rod I brought the knots were breaking. Same story, a week prior I tied knots just fine. I spent half hour messing with lines and couldn't fish. Drove home. Good luck!


I almost always take two rods anymore because fishing is supposed to be relaxing and fun. If one messes up, pick up the next one.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I always carry 2 rods as well. Used the bait caster for the rest of the day. Just frustrated is all.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I have the original box so I’ll check for extra washers.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

ducman491 said:


> I always carry 2 rods as well. Used the bait caster for the rest of the day. Just frustrated is all.


he did


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Line makes me want to stop fishing. I went out last night to E72 in cleveland, made a few casts with one of those rods I just put new line. Didnt take long for a rats nest. I was thinking of trying my reel with braided line, but most times I go down to cast is against wind. I'm not trying to get wind knots. I'll seriously be more compelled to throw it all in the lake at that point. Seriously frustrating though. I just want to cast and cannot even get decent spool of line on a reel.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

matticito said:


> Line makes me want to stop fishing. I went out last night to E72 in cleveland, made a few casts with one of those rods I just put new line. Didnt take long for a rats nest. I was thinking of trying my reel with braided line, but most times I go down to cast is against wind. I'm not trying to get wind knots. I'll seriously be more compelled to throw it all in the lake at that point. Seriously frustrating though. I just want to cast and cannot even get decent spool of line on a reel.


What line and # test are you using?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Honestly those washers should fix that issue or at least make it manageable. I have a reel that I adjusted for that very reason, works fine now. Your particular reel uses a larger nylon washer I think... Here's a video to help out.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> What line and # test are you using?


I just put 12 on. Usually fish pymatuning and have 6 or 8 but I'm usually crappie fishing


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

matticito said:


> I just put 12 on. Usually fish pymatuning and have 6 or 8 but I'm usually crappie fishing


Brand? Mono braid?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Mono


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

If I am on a lake, every 15-20 casts I’ll toss the lure out. I then ripp the amount of line I judge am really using each cast from the tip, then use finger and thumb at first eyelet and reel in with some tension. If on river use a floating lure and cast down river, let some line out and reel against current


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. I spooled it that way with my finger as tension. This was the first time out. I give up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

matticito said:


> Yes. I spooled it that way with my finger as tension. This was the first time out. I give up.


What size reel? Sometime 10-12# on an ultralight might cause problems. You didn't fill too full? or not full enough? Was the mono fresh or was it maybe too old? What brand on mono. Berkley and Stren have been pretty reliable for me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^and what rod do you have your reel matched to.
A larger bailed reel matched with a rod with smaller diameter eyelets will often bird nest and knot up regardless of line used


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> View attachment 281575
> I have a Daiwa Aird reel that is probably 4 years old and I’ve never really been able to get the line to go on the spool evenly. Today was especially frustrating because I had to sit and fix rats nests of loops 4 times. When I got home I ran the line down the street and cranked it all the way in with some tension on it but it still isn’t even. Is there an adjustment I can make?


2 things that helps is #1 don't over fill the spool. the reel in the above picture is way over filled. you should have at least 1/8" of spool showing. #2 is always close the bail by hand ex specially if the wind is blowing. your line gets loops in it then you reel line on top of the loop. when you cast the line going off the reel catches the loop pulling all the line on top of the loop off at one time causing a birds nest. just try not filling the spool so full and closing the bail by hand and see if it doesn't help.
sherman


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> 2 things that helps is #1 don't over fill the spool. the reel in the above picture is way over filled. you should have at least 1/8" of spool showing. #2 is always close the bail by hand ex specially if the wind is blowing. your line gets loops in it then you reel line on top of the loop. when you cast the line going off the reel catches the loop pulling all the line on top of the loop off at one time causing a birds nest. just try not filling the spool so full and closing the bail by hand and see if it doesn't help.
> sherman


I think if the line was spooled evenly it wouldn’t look over full. It’s no more full than the spools in the video but the fact that it’s all at the top of the spool isn’t helping. I do always close the bail by hand so that shouldn’t be an issue. 

I haven’t had the chance to let the whole spool out behind the boat with a mid depth crankbait to wind it tight and I do think the 10lb Power Pro Super Slick is a little tough to spool tightly because it seems to be pretty light weight line.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ducman491,
From the looks of the pic you posted, as was suggested, you need to add a shim washer under the spool.
If your line is spooling uneven to the front of the spool, that means your spool is setting to deep in the reel body and spool must be moved/shimmed out by adding shim washer under spool
If line is spooling uneven towards the rear of the spool, spool is setting to far away from the reel body and shim washer under spool must be removed.
After you add your shim washer, tie a heavy sinker on and cast as far as you can. You need to cast enough line off so when after you cast and look at your spool before reeling, your line is even across your spool. Reel in and see if line is level on spool. 
It does look as though if line is level, there won't be to much line on. But get line winding level first then go from there.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I found the original box for the reel over the weekend so I should have it all fixed soon. Thanks for the help with this everyone.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

seems like no matter how i spool, and believe me I've tried everything thats been posted here or seen on youtube. I always spool the line trying to reel it on the same direction coming off the spool to keep that wrap the same, then I open the bail and walk the line off as far as i think i need then reel it in between my fingers kind of tight. I might do that a couple times. I fish a lot , mostly in the colder months and I re spool my reels quite often. I know while just getting into this steel head fishing I think I've made six trips this fall and i know Ive re spooled three times on both reels i took.
I guess that has more to do with line twist , sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can't get it to spool correctly contact Diawa. If it's spooling OK and it's just line twist use a quality snap swivel or a different lure.
If none of those work or you don't want to mess with it anymore throw it in the trash and get a new reel.
Or, take up bowling....


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

[QUOTE="Gottagofishn,
If none of those work or you don't want to mess with it anymore throw it in the trash and get a new reel.
Or, take up bowling....[/QUOTE]
LOL I was thinking along the same line,...


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

glasseyes said:


> seems like no matter how i spool, and believe me I've tried everything thats been posted here or seen on youtube. I always spool the line trying to reel it on the same direction coming off the spool to keep that wrap the same, then I open the bail and walk the line off as far as i think i need then reel it in between my fingers kind of tight. I might do that a couple times. I fish a lot , mostly in the colder months and I re spool my reels quite often. I know while just getting into this steel head fishing I think I've made six trips this fall and i know Ive re spooled three times on both reels i took.
> I guess that has more to do with line twist , sorry wrong thread.


put on power pro 20#,swivel and 4' mono leeder,the braid will not jump off spool like mono,mono with no tention is like loaded coil,i swiched 20 years for that reason,no problem now.


----------

